# No knot amber band pouch tie



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Thought this was kind of interesting. Wasp was kind enough to send me one of these tools with my last order so I'll give it a shot and report back. Basically just a super thin wrap and tuck. (Oh shoot wrong spot for this.)


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice and clean finish! I think I'm going to give this a try too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

So I was able to give this a try last night and thought I'd share my results and thoughts. Pics first though.









































Well then, it's apparent I did a superbly crappy job compared to GZK! Granted, it was my first attempt and was a bit finicky to get the thread puller in place with my banding jig. Got 'em on there though. Despite being a little untidy they hold mighty well. I was even able to cut the tag end right down to the amber belt and had zero slippage. I guess they do look a little better (maybe) and they might cause ever so slightly less drag (but I'm personally not that picky).

Final verdict: Do what works for you. 

Good luck and have fun out there! Let me know what your thoughts are and share some pics of your results if you try this technique out for yourself. Cheers!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve been working with this technique since I posted this and I have to say I actually really like it. I’m sure a cuff would probably achieve the same thing but for some reason I have issues with cuffs and they always slip on me. I’m sure it’s user error. Still, if you’re into wrapping tape/amber band etc. I think this is a worthwhile, clean and effective technique. Many thanks to GZK for the idea.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m wondering if I gave it a little room before tying, it wouldn’t stretch the leather like that? Might just be the result of the jig pre-stretch.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice and clean, I have been giving it three overhand hitches, but this way is much cleaner. Thank you for the post.

wll


----------

